# Refitting Hymer Camp overcab window advice



## timtimpeggy (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm nearly ready to refit the overcab window, mentioned in a previous post. I notice the rubber seal has a hard white plastic strip bedded into it. 

Does this need to be taken out and refitted after the window is in place? Is there a good post/thread with instructions/advice about how to do the whole procedure? I've got an idea in my head about how to do it but no point reinventing the wheel!

I'm planning to use a frame sealant around the outside of the seal...let me know if that's wrong! 

thanks, in anticipation
Tim


----------

